# jake is really ill :-(



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

This morning Jake had been sick, he was shaking and withdrawn and refusing to eat or drink.

I called the vet who said to try him with some light food at intervals and let him rest.

We arrived at Norfolk and at the farm Jake was running around and seemed fine which was good to see.

However in the B&B he went quiet, I tried him with some chicken at 6pm which he ate but was sick at 7pm. His poo was runny which wasn't good.

I decided to take him to a vet in the morning and settled him in the B&B room, the landlady said she would check on him for us while we went to eat.

When we got back we were told he had peed on her carpet which is not like Jake and as we spoke he was sick again.

He was shaking, struggling to walk, seemed very tender and crying, I was now on the floor cuddling him and he was really huddling into me. 

I was now crying my eyes out and made the decision to take him to the emergency vets.

A 30 min journey took us 20min as OH drive as fast as possible to get us there.

Jake is very poorly, has been given an anti sickness injection, is having blood tests and being put on a drip and staying at the vets.

I have asked the vet to call me as early as possible so that I can come and see how he is.

I am stunned at how fantastic this woman vet is, our sat nav took us to a dead end as it had took us the back way and the vet got in her car and came and got us. Most practices would have just tried to give you directions.

I am one worried mummy but I know he is in the best place possible and morning can't come quick enough for me.

I am still crying and typing blindly through my tears, I keep thinking ,.... why Jake, he is such a good boy and doesn't deserve this. I pray it isn't something serious, I am so scared of loosing him.

I want my boy back in my arms...

Deme


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That came on suddenly! I wonder what it is? Maybe he ate something bad? Or picked up a virus at the dog show? It's hard to say. It sounds like he is in the best possible place though with a great vet looking after him. Keep us posted. I know how worried you are.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh no!!  I hope it's nothing serious. That was so quick! You hang in there and let us know what you learn.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no poor Jake and you!
Will be thinking of you both and praying for the best for your boy.
Hopefully whatever it is, is out his system by morning and he will be back to his sweet self.
Let us know. xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg! wonder what it was...?????????  will be praying for you jake! <3 pls feel much better. hopefully u will get some answers soon


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry you and your little Jake are going through this.  It really did come on very suddenly. I'm glad he'd in good hands and hopefully the vet will get to the bottom of it asap and Jake will be back in your arms soon. Keep us posted. xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Last night he was full of himself playing and running around, then when we got up on the morning he had been sick, dunno if he was sick during the night or early morning but he looked poorly hence why I called the vet.

When he deteriated I just thought, sod the cost I am taking him to the emergency vets, I just had this intuition that it wasn't the usual tummy bug. 

I too think he may have picked up a virus from the dog show, I just pray it is nothing serious.

I'm gonns go to sleep now cause the quicker I sleep the quicker morning will come, heck how can I eat breakfast... I'll be so anxious to see him and I am hoping to get a very early call to say he is fine and I can come and see him.

I'll keep you all posted as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear. Hang in there. I'll keep your baby boy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow that was sudden, it does sound viral, and I hope its not serious.
Hopefully you can post good news in the morning.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Hang in there.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

We are praying for little Jake. Sending healing thoughts. Be strong sweet baby!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh no, that's very sudden. Praying and hoping he will be better in the morning.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh poor Jake. I hope he will be ok. Try and stay strong. Please let us know how he is as soon as you can.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Poor 'lil Jack...... *HUGS* to both of you...... hope there is good news in the morning.....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers... Quick thinking to get him to the Emergency Vet.
Yes, trust your intuition when it tells you something is very wrong.
Get well soon little Jake.


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

Poor Jake and poor you!!! Keeping you both in my thoughts and sending good energy your way. Hang in there.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh no ! I was just thinking of you and Jake today thinking that you were going on hols before his surgery. Oh my !! This is not good. Maybe he ate smething funny somewhere. I will say a prayer for the wee guy and look for your update tomorrow.

I hope this boy is feeling better soon.

xoxo--for Jake !!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that poor little Jake isn't feeling well. I hope that he is much better by morning and come home with you. I will be watching for your updates.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am praying for you and him.Hope everything is ok.Sounds like he is with a very good vet.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh no, Jake! Please be healthy again soon, your momma needs you.

Keep us updated Deme...really hope he takes a positive turn soon.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope is gets well soon  thinking of you both .

does her chew things ? could he have a blockage ?


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Get better soon Jake, mommy is really worried!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Coco sends Jake lots of get well kisses!! I hope he starts feeling better soon! **HUGS**


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh no poor Jakey, hope he is better soon, the emergency vet sounds lovely, he is in good hands.

Will be checking up later for an update xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

After a sleepless long night of tears and worry I gets a message at 6am from the vet to say Jake has not been sick and is looking brighter, 

I am having breakfast (if I can stomach it) and then we are going straight to the vets to see him, hoping I can bring him back with me and that he is over the worst and also find out what they think it was.

Thank you everyone for your messages and I am sure all your thoughts and prayers helped in a big way.

I feel blessed that Jake and I have such nice friends on here and talking to you has helped me 

I'll let you know what the vet says 

Lov you guys

Deme and Jake x x u


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad to hear he is doing better. I hope it was just an upset stomach. Hopefully you will be able to bring him home today. Sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry I hope he is ok and it's nothing to worry about get better soon Jake and that vet sounds lovely x x x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

poor Jake sounds like he may have picked up a bug at the show......hope he gets better and is home with you real soon x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am glad he is doing better.Keep us posted.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like you 2 have really been thru it. Glad hes doing better, look forward to an update.

Big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Deme, I'm so sorry to hear this, glad to hear he seems a bit better


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I'm soooooo sorry to hear this. I know hw you must feel. I had to rush ben to the emergency vet once and he had to stay and I was just a wreck crying my eyes out.

I hope he's ok, let us know whhen you see the little guy. You did the right thng getting him in there asap.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad to hear Jake is doing better.
Keep us posted.
Hopefully he will be home with you soon. xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohh no poor little Jake ((hugs))


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jake was so ill. I'm glad he's doing better though & hope you're able to bring home a happy well boy! Keep us posted (which I know you will!)!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

So happy to hear Jake is recovering!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

good to hear hes doing better


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He will be very happy to see you come to collect him. Hope the rest of the day is fantastic.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Get well soon little man xxx


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

poor little jake hope he is better soon x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon, Jake! So great to hear that you are feeling some better.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better Jake. Keep getting better!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad Jake is feeling better.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That is wonderful news! I'm so happy Jake is feeling better.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So happy to hear that jake is doing better. ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't been to well today, OH thinks its because I never got much sleep and I have been really stressed out with worry of which only you guys will understand.

I just tried to rest to pass the time which dragged more than ever, eventually I got to see Jake and the good news is he has eaten been sick then ate the sick before staff had a chance to clean it up but then had two further small meals which he kept down. Still not drinking but they added water to his food. He has been outside for little boughts of fresh air which he enjoyed.

After about 25-30 min of talking to him giving him kisses and cuddles he was worn out and I could see he needed to rest. 

The bad news is that he is still very weak, dehydrated and needs to stay on the drip. It tore me apart having to leave him for another night and I couldn't stop my heart breaking and the tears came cascading.

I did have a little few minutes play with him and his toy the staff give him and bless teh little guy he tried hard to play. When he got tired he groaned at me and I knew it was time for me to let him rest even though all I wanted to do was pick him up and never let go.

Blood tests did not find anything but they are going to do some more and I am to phone back at 6pm. Only 10mins to wait... 

I took some photos of him but I am not at home as you know and my cable is at home so on Friday I will post some pictures.

There is a companion show on Sunday I was going to take him to but there is no way he is going now. I want him to be 100% before he goes anywhere.

I told Jake about all his messages and and he sends his love to you all and can't wait to be better and talking to you all about his adventures.

I came to Norfolk to show Jake the beach which looks doubtful adn to ride my horse which also looks doubtful but I don'tmind, Jake is priority first and foremost.
Sorry for rambling on but talking to you all really does help.

Luv Deme and Jake x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for all you're going through. I'm sorry too that little Jake he has to stay another night, I know how hard it is to be away from our babies.  It really sounds like he's slowly on the mend though, so hopefully not too much longer before you have your baby back home. I'm glad he's in good hands in the meantime.  xx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this...I will say prayers for Jake and you.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Deme-- you need some rest from all of this stess. Maybe a nice meal and a walk would help. Get some rest. It sounds like a very nice animal hospital that he is at. Jake is certainly sweet and charming and he'll be well looked after. It does tear your heart out when they are not feeling well. Feel better---xoxo


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope he's better soon Deme!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww at least he's on the mend. I know exactly how you feel visiting him and having to leave him there. Just a heads up. When I was allowed benny home after he was on a drip he peed for England. He was weak so he did it right where he was and it just kept coming.

I'm sorry you're feeling ill, sound like you're a lot like me. I make myself sick with worry. I don't eat or sleep and it totally takes it out of me. It's the mental worry that does it. try and get a good rest.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor boy!
Least he is in the best place and will be back to you soon.
Try to keep your strength up and look after yourself in the meantime. xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

It is so hard to rest, I managed some breakfast but not lunch and I did try walking around Holt but it made me ill. I felt like I had flu without the flu if you know what I mean.

Pains in my legs, aching, feeling fat and bloated with a heavy fuzzy head. I am also getting an ulcer on my mouth so I know its stress related. Its so hard trying to relax though.

I phoned the vets and they said Jake has been out for another bought of fresh air, still not drinking but he had a small meal at 5pm and kept it down. they didn't do any more blood tests but may do tomorrow. 

His dehydration was at 65% when he was admitted and its now down to 48% which is still slightly higher than they would be happy with but at least its coming down and any thing positive is good news.

I have been told to phone around 9am tomorrow morning and if he can come home I can go and see him but if not they would like me to wait till after lunch, heck how will I manage to think and focus till after lunch?

Its not guaranteed he will be out tomorrow as they want his dehydration level at normal and for him to be eating and drinking without the need of the drip. It is fantastic that they are caring for him so well and the staff have all fell in love with him.

When I went today and said his name the receptionist said "Ahhh Jake the little Chihuahua he is so lovely"

He seems to capture all the hearts of those that meet him.

I am so hoping he can come back with me tomorrow but I know if he doesn't its in his best interest.

Luv Deme and Jake x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww, I will keep Jake in my prayers, He is in the right place to get better. Try and relax, I know it will be diffcult, but remember you need to stay healthy for Jake. I'm so sorry you are going throught all this.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh your poor baby,hope you get good news from the vets "HUGS"


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww, Hope he gets well soon.. thinking of you both! x


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

I am so sorry he is sick. Please keep us updated!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh jake! dehydration  i really hope the levels go back to normal. im so sorry ur feelin so ill urself. pls get better the both of you :albino:


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor jake and you, hopefully you will both pick up soon


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am hoping that you both have a better night. That drip may do him the world of good. I can not imagine the worry, especially as you had another sort of week planned ....

Here is to tomorrow..


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw poor baby.Get better your mommy is really worried. I am praying for you and him.Aleast he is at a good vet.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

My thoughts are with you both {{HUGS}}


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just seen the post, i hope that he feels better soon and that you do too xxx Remy and Daisy send their licks and love to him xxx


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Deme he will be coming home soon! Keep your faith, we're all here for you both. *hugs*


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I am glad to hear that Jake is feeling much better  Such a relief!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i hope jakes feeling better soon! keep strong!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Any news about jake?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tanna, I was wondering the same thing!!! Deme, we need an update!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I was wondering too. I really hope he's feeling better.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

hope you feel better jakey!!! xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Great news, guess who has been with me since 10.30 this morning? 

Okay three clues

1) Male
2) Black and Tan
3) Most special breed of dog










and the answer is .......












My Jakey whoopie..


He was so much perkier when I saw him and his tail wagged like the clappers.

I took him for a walk and we sat in a field together with him cuddling right into me as though he wasn't letting me out of his sight.

Later we went for a short walk to the beach of which the vet said would be okay but to be honest it has worn him out so will take it much easier with him tomorrow.

He is on Penacilin and antibiotics for a week, still has diarhea (spl) but his general self is alert and sprity.

Back in the hotel room he wanted up on the bed but I daren't let him not when he has the runs still, so he has gone to his bed in a right grumpy mood.. I went to give him a good night cuddle and he growled at me...

He is probably tired feeling a bit rough still and ... grumpy.. 

He can be as grumpy as he wants as I am just so pleased he is back with me. I look down from my bed and look at him and feel whole again.

A £300 vet bill but NFU will over that apart from the small bit I need to pay. NFU must dread me phoning lol...

Sorry its took a while to update you all but its been a hectic day..

I have some photos of Jake in hospital and at the beach with some of him asking to be on the horse..lol

Will let you know how he is tomorrow

Luv Deme and Jake x


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm glad. That's very good news.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oop's Jake has just pooped in the hotel room but poor lad really tried not to, he got up rather quickly from his bed, went straight round to Brian and looked at him then pooped.. 

Its not his fault as he still has the runs and he did try not too


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! So glad to hear it!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

aww bless him, im so glad he is feeling better!! give him a big hug from my gang  
xxx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

SOOOO GLAD he is feeling better!Please keep us updated.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! So glad to hear Jake is feeling better. Bella and I send hugs to Jake.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wonderful News! So happy to know Jake is recovering.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am glad that he is with you. Can you give him something for his tummy trouble ? What about some rice ? Would that help ? Poor Jake. Tell him to have some nice big drinkies and take lots of adorable pictures for us all to admire !!


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Deme I'm so glad you got him, did u get my texts yesterday? I was worried when you didn't reply!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is such great news that Jake is back with you!!
Am so happy for you Deme, now you can breathe again eh. xxx


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Glad he's ok!! Poor little guy x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi Rachel yes got your texts and replied, did you have the xrays done or are you still waiting.


We went to the beach with the horse today and Jake loved it but he says I am not to tell you anything of his adventures as he wants to.
We are meant to be staying tonight and setting off in the morning but we have decided to come home tonight.

It means Jake is at home and we can leave the conservatory door open for him tonight so he can go toilet as and when he pleases. Being back on hometurf wil help him recover better as well.

Good news is he finally started drinking water today as he just would not drink.

I also got that prescription tin food off the vet and to be honest I think that was contributing to his runny poos. So I have got him back on his kibble to see how he goes. If it upsets him I can always go back to the vet stuff.



So we are off for a small walk then goign to pack up and set off back home. Speak later and ...

yes Jake you can chat on here later... Boys..... lol


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

glad you got him back, he will feel much better at home, wishing jake a speedy recovery


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh I got your replies wednesday but not yesterday lol I'm just glad he is okay and at least he went on the beach!
I don't think she will need the xrays done now she doesn't seem quite as bad although the painkiller helps then she cries when it wears off so we'll see how it goes for now. She did jump off my lap last night and land awkwardly and shrieked and nearly gave me a heart attack!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

So glad Jake and you are feeling better still sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad he is home now and on the road to recovery.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

whew...I saw this thread and got scared....thankfully I went to the last page and read that he is back and home with you and on the mend. Thank goodness. Get well soon Jake.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

So pleased hes getting back to his old self. 

xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake has had a little relapse but nothing serious, I think yesterday was just too much and today he is lethargic and doesn't know what to do with himself. He is wandering around the house then lying down then wandering around with a lost look on his face.

He did race across the sand after me and my horse yesterday, silly boy and when I realised he was keeping up with me while I was cantering I stopped my horse and waited for OH. I never even knew he was following me... 

So I am keeping him quiet and carrying on with his medication.

I have also phoned my vet and his operation due on the 10th June has been cancelled, the vet says it is a big major operation and he want's Jake to be fully fit for it. So it could now be another 2 weeks.

I am in agony, my back and neck which was injured last year is giving me hell and I am walking like an old woman...

Just as well Jake has to rest or I'd be hobbling around the park lol

Jake still wants to chat and has some exciting news with photos for you... so keep checking in

Lov Deme and Jake x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry about your back, I know how that feels. It sounds like you and Jake are going to get some much needed rest. Hope things keep looking up for the two of you.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i did have a quick look through the posts ,so sorry if it has already been posted but did the vet find out what was wrong with little jake ?
poor little man


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The blood tests all came back clear, no virus's found so they suspect a stomach bug. Its took him a good 5 days to recover from it but he seems back to his usual self now.

Just means his operation has been postponed as the vet wants to make sure he is 100% healthy.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Just means his operation has been postponed as the vet wants to make sure he is 100% healthy.


Scanned the post but didn't find the answer...what's he having an operation for?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That info was on a different thread, Jake has already had one operation for LP and also had his Tibia sliced and pinned, he now has to have the same done on his other leg


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh man that's too bad. More worry for momma and more recovery for Jake...poor baby. I understand the stress though. Bailey has to have surgery in 2mo. for cherry eye and she's just recovering from a bad reaction to her booster and a spay. No fun. I felt just sick when I dropped her off for surgery and I'm not looking forward to anymore! My heart goes out to you.

How did he do with the first surgery? What was his recovery period like?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake was sleepy the first day home and that was that, he was trying to race around and play like nothing had happened, the hard part ws keeping a playful puppy quiet lol

Hope all goes ok for you baby tomorrow


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

LoL, it's pretty great that they don't mope like humans do, isn't it?

Bailey is recovering very well after her surgery. I'm sure Jake will too and you can put this all behind you, and just enjoy each other!


----------

